# SWiSH?



## super_pup (May 22, 2002)

does anyone know if there is a version of SWiSH (a flash-like program) available for Mac? or something equivalent and (hopefully) free/cheap? incidently, does anyone know if its possible to open files saved in the Flash MX TRIAL with my old version of Flash 5? It doesnt seem to work, so I've lost everything i worked so hard on!
thanks v much


----------

